# Work permit ???



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all 

I have a small question regarding work permit ! If I'm on Temporary Resident (tourist) visa and during my stay I found a job offer, will it be easy for me to get a work permit on my current visa or even change it to a working visa during my stay without going back to my country ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a small question regarding work permit ! If I'm on Temporary Resident (tourist) visa and during my stay I found a job offer, will it be easy for me to get a work permit on my current visa or even change it to a working visa during my stay without going back to my country ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you're visiting there's nothing to stop you seeking work. You will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for permission to hire from overseas. Assuming it's granted then you could apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which, if granted, would allow you to work for that employer for up to two years.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're visiting there's nothing to stop you seeking work. You will need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for permission to hire from overseas. Assuming it's granted then you could apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which, if granted, would allow you to work for that employer for up to two years.


Well...excuse my ignorance, what's LMO ? 
and will I be able to apply for the work permit while I'm in Canada or I need to go back to my country to change my visa status ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Well...excuse my ignorance, what's LMO ?
> and will I be able to apply for the work permit while I'm in Canada or I need to go back to my country to change my visa status ?


LMO= Labour Market Opinion. I suspect there will be insufficient time for you to get a job an the employer to go through all the machinations before your present visa expires.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> LMO= Labour Market Opinion. I suspect there will be insufficient time for you to get a job an the employer to go through all the machinations before your present visa expires.


Thanks man, hoping for the best


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

I have just come back from nova scotia , had one week there and landed two jobs, LMO getting sorted they just have to advertise the position for 10 days and then you can get the LMO that's it.

It's getting employers to go for the LMO 

What area are you looking at !

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> I have just come back from nova scotia , had one week there and landed two jobs, LMO getting sorted they just have to advertise the position for 10 days and then you can get the LMO that's it.
> 
> It's getting employers to go for the LMO
> 
> ...



Congratulations on landing the job(s). You should be aware that not all LMOs are granted. Many are refused on the grounds the Government believes there are Canadians capable of doing the job. LMOs are becoming more difficult to acquire.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> I have just come back from nova scotia , had one week there and landed two jobs, LMO getting sorted they just have to advertise the position for 10 days and then you can get the LMO that's it.
> 
> It's getting employers to go for the LMO
> 
> ...


Hi...I'll be looking in Toronto. I was wondering if it's easy to get an employer to apply for the LMO to hire me ?? I mean, why would he bother and apply if can just look for a Canadian citizen or PR !


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Because there are a lack of skilled workers in Canada so employers have to go abroad to hire, being in the area you want to work helps ie a holiday but get interviews can be also a problem.

I had three interviews lined up and landed two, they like to see you. I thought three was not enough.

They can hire locally but they are low on skilled workers in some areas , What's your job?

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Because there are a lack of skilled workers in Canada so employers have to go abroad to hire, being in the area you want to work helps ie a holiday but get interviews can be also a problem.
> 
> I had three interviews lined up and landed two, they like to see you. I thought three was not enough.
> 
> ...


Well...I'm a Dentist from Egypt. But I'm going to apply for a Dental Assistant job as I'll be sitting the dental assisting exams in Canada next December (NDAEB exam). So I was hoping to find a dental practice that can hire me as a dental assistant based on my qualifications as an overseas dentist or at least after I pass the NDAEB exam for dental assisting license !! I'll be there to sit the exam on tourist visa by December and I hope I can find a job meanwhile ! I'm okay with any other job too as a temporary option if it'll grant me a work permit !! But I don't know what are my chances !!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Your chance are not bad that's on the list of jobs need in Canada , contact people saying over in December , that will help ,send them your resume. That's what I had to do after about 50 to 100 emails three interviews keep trying.

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Your chance are not bad that's on the list of jobs need in Canada , contact people saying over in December , that will help ,send them your resume. That's what I had to do after about 50 to 100 emails three interviews keep trying.
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for your support, I'll work hard on that


----------



## cindymaev (Aug 18, 2011)

i'm a nurse waiting for my registration for saskatchewan, would online application be more practical and feasible rather than getting assistance from a recruitment agent? Thanks


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

cindymaev said:


> i'm a nurse waiting for my registration for saskatchewan, would online application be more practical and feasible rather than getting assistance from a recruitment agent? Thanks


Well Cindy, I can't actually answer you definitely but for me, I'll try online first and see what I can get. Are you medical or dental nurse ?? And when are you going to be registered ?


----------



## sabbir2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

i m sabbir.living in bangladesh.doing a one year diploma in hotel management.i m intersted to work in canada.in that case,how could it be possible for me??anyone can help me regarding this??


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

sabbir2011 said:


> i m sabbir.living in bangladesh.doing a one year diploma in hotel management.i m intersted to work in canada.in that case,how could it be possible for me??anyone can help me regarding this??


I have no idea about Hotel Management in Canada but you can search for job offers online and contact some employers. Good luck !


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

smart_1985 said:


> Well Cindy, I can't actually answer you definitely but for me, I'll try online first and see what I can get. Are you medical or dental nurse ?? And when are you going to be registered ?


i can answer that: cindy is my friend and we're both registered nurses. her registration with saskatchewan registered nurse association is in progress, she's waiting for an english exam probably in october to get on with the assessment at the moment she's looking around for some prospect..
do you have any website that would help her find a job private or federal hospitals would be fine..
any region in saskatchewan that would best get a job would be better than any region at all.. any suggestions? would surely be appreciated!!!


----------

